# Video of my girl



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I took three months off, and then went to France for 3 months... 
so a total of 6 months off for my girl Elsa. 

I had my first training session last weekend after all that time off, and was really pleased with her. Really just a fun session for her... she was glad to be back working. Thanks for working her Scott. 
Hopefully get a schH1 in the summer.  


anyway here are a few short videos: 

working on the hold and bark: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KHXHmgI4o40

"short" long bite 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP66CHb9VcU

"short" long bite 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IC5AFYjR8g


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

When putting my dog up for extended periods of time I make a effort to end things on a good note not sure it matters however my dogs have allways come out of the box same as I put them up.
Looks like you got a nice Dob good luck getting her1


----------



## chad paquin (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck with her Kara. You make a great team. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My what a wonderful dog, and 6 months off you say ?? Good work ! ! ! !


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

why thank you jeffrey!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, now you are going to get it !


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

shit........


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeFcUIkEPy4

The dog of course :-s


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

She looks great Kara! Hope to see you guys soon!

Julie


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Schutzhund?

Don't you know any Ring decoys? ;-)


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

She looks nice, keep up the good work. I do not understand however, why if you are dating a high level French Ring decoy are you doing IPO??????? 
You should be willing to do whatever kinky shit he dreams up, just to get a ring 3 on her :twisted:


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> You should be willing to do whatever kinky shit he dreams up, just to get a ring 3 on her :twisted:


could not agree with you more chris , thats exactly how it works for me


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominique Domogala said:


> could not agree with you more chris , thats exactly how it works for me


Dominique

Where's the "kinky shit"? All I saw were dog training videos?


----------



## Dominique Domogala (Nov 16, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dominique
> 
> Where's the "kinky shit"? All I saw were dog training videos?


i didn't claime otherwise , just agreed with the advise that chris gave

in my case when my girlfriend was happy with her training , she always helps me wash off the decoy sweat in the shower


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominique Domogala said:


> i didn't claime otherwise , just agreed with the advise that chris gave
> 
> in my case when my girlfriend was happy with her training , she always helps me wash off the decoy sweat in the shower


Motivational dog training ;-)


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking good, Kara. Keep up the good work and best of luck with her 1.


----------



## Denise Picicci (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work for being off for 6mo. ALways nice to see a good dobie.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

great vids Kara 

she is a very nice looking dog and even tho its not my area of sports i can always appreciate a nice dog doing its thing!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks everyone! I appreciate it. 
she's a good girl and I really enjoy working her. 

I really don't want to start her in ring and begin a whole new program with her at 2 years old... I got her when she was 10 months old, she's my first dog, and we are just really having a blast out there... I've f***ed up with her, learned with her- and she is just the best, really forgiving dog. 

but my next dobe will be more serious competition, and I will hopefully being doing ring with him...


----------



## Benjamin Allanson (May 2, 2008)

looking great! so your next dog will be a "him"??


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a short video of her sister. We visited Golden Valley SchH Club for a little training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FLsfSJlUG0


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> thanks everyone! I appreciate it.
> she's a good girl and I really enjoy working her.
> 
> I really don't want to start her in ring and begin a whole new program with her at 2 years old... I got her when she was 10 months old, she's my first dog, and we are just really having a blast out there... I've f***ed up with her, learned with her- and she is just the best, really forgiving dog.
> ...


You'll be alright, Kara. I started my male Mal at 3 years and my female Mal at 5 years with no previous bite work on either of them. Heck, I didn't start my Rottie in herding until she was 11 years old and she'd be awesome if her arthritis wasn't so bad. Anyways, if they're having fun, go for it! I'm jealous though...I wish my husband could work dogs at all, let alone to the level of your BF! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> You'll be alright, Kara. I started my male Mal at 3 years and my female Mal at 5 years with no previous bite work on either of them. Heck, I didn't start my Rottie in herding until she was 11 years old and she'd be awesome if her arthritis wasn't so bad. Anyways, if they're having fun, go for it! I'm jealous though...I wish my husband could work dogs at all, let alone to the level of your BF! :mrgreen:


oh wow! 11? that's great!! 
lol, yeah it's great to have a dog biting your boyfriend/husband on command....... 
it's like a woman's dream!!!


----------

